# أريد مخطط دائرة رنين تردد عالي فوق 1000 ميغا هرتز موجة قصيرة



## محامي البحر (11 مايو 2010)

أريد مخطط دائرة رنين تردد عالي فوق 1000 ميغا هرتز موجة قصيرة 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 مايو 2010)

اخى
التردد 1000 ميجا يعنى موجة طولها 30 سم و دوائر الرنين فى هذا التردد تعانى من انخفاض الإنتقائية لذا لو تريد دائرة ذات انتقائية عالية يفضل استخدام "الفجوات الرنانة" Resonant cavities


----------



## محامي البحر (16 مايو 2010)

*إلى معلمنا ماجد عباس محمد*



ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> اخى
> التردد 1000 ميجا يعنى موجة طولها 30 سم و دوائر الرنين فى هذا التردد تعانى من انخفاض الإنتقائية لذا لو تريد دائرة ذات انتقائية عالية يفضل استخدام "الفجوات الرنانة" resonant cavities


 
شكرا جزيلا أخي الفاضل على إهتمامك بالموضوع و على نصيحتك القيّمة

لو تتفضل عليّ بمخطط لهذه الدارة لأنني بحاجة ماسّة إليها 

وهذا لن أنساه ما حييت


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (16 مايو 2010)

مخطط دائرة الرنين أم resonant cavity


----------



## محامي البحر (19 مايو 2010)

*معلمنا ماجد عباس محمد*



ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> مخطط دائرة الرنين أم resonant cavity


 
أفضل مخطط دارة رنين


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 مايو 2010)

مخطط طوائر الرنين لا يتغير 
هو دوما ملف و مكثف لكن للوصول لهذا الردد سيكون الملف جزء صغير من لفة ولهذا لا يمكن تنفيذه عمليا
القانون كما تعلم أن التردد = ا ÷ ( 6.28 × جذر (الحث×السعة))
السعة لن تقل عن 10 بيكو فاراد و عند تردد 1000 ميجا سيكون الحث قرابة 2 نانو فاراد
هذا موقع لحساب ابعاد الملف
http://www.captain.at/electronics/coils/
ضع فيه 0.002 ميكرو هنرى مع قطر الملف 5 مللى متر و سمك 1 مللى ستجد أن اللفات 0.51 لفة


----------



## محامي البحر (27 مايو 2010)

*إلى الأخ الكبير ماجد عباس محمد*



ماجد عباس محمد قال:


> مخطط طوائر الرنين لا يتغير
> هو دوما ملف و مكثف لكن للوصول لهذا الردد سيكون الملف جزء صغير من لفة ولهذا لا يمكن تنفيذه عمليا
> القانون كما تعلم أن التردد = ا ÷ ( 6.28 × جذر (الحث×السعة))
> السعة لن تقل عن 10 بيكو فاراد و عند تردد 1000 ميجا سيكون الحث قرابة 2 نانو فاراد
> ...


إلى الأخ الكبير ماجد عباس محمد​ 
زادك الله علما و معرفة وبعد

ما هو التردد المجدي الذي يمكن الحصول عليه بسهولة 

على فرض 600 ميغا هرتز كحد أقصى (مثلاَ )

بحيث نتفادى عدم إمكان تنفيذه عمليا كما ذكرتَ آنفاَ إقتباس  ولهذا لا يمكن تنفيذه عمليا
القانون كما تعلم أن التردد = ا ÷ ( 6.28 × جذر (الحث×السعة))

فهل يمكن التحكم بقيمة التردد مثلا من 100 ميغا إلى 600 ميغا هرتز على فرض أنّ 600 ميغا هي الحد الأقصى و أن 100 ميغا هي الحد الأدنى لأننا لسنا متأكدين من قيمة التردد الذي نحن بحاجة إليه

و هل يمكن التحكم بطول الموجة عن طريق تحكم يدوي مثلا مقاومة متغيرة أو ملف

مع العلم أننا لسنا متخصصين في الالكترونيات ولكن بحاجة إلى هذه الدارة من أجل بحث علمي
لذلك نرجو منك التبسيط ولك جزيل الشكر باسم زملائي


----------



## محامي البحر (27 مايو 2010)

*إالى الأخ الكبير ماجد عباس محمد*

على سبيل التوضيح 

نرجو منك أن تكون قيم عناصر الدارة متوافرة في السوق

ولك جزيل الشكر باسم الفريق


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 مايو 2010)

ستكون الأمور صعبة للمحترف عند هذا التردد لذا يمكنك استخدام تيونر تلفاز uhf فهو يعمل فى هذا النطاق
لو تريد أقرب للقيمة 1000 استخدم تيونر مستقبل الأقمار الصناعية


----------



## محامي البحر (29 مايو 2010)

*إلى الأخ الكريم ماجد*

نرجو منك عدم التقيد بالقيم السابقة
الدارة التي نريد : خرجها إشارة راديوية ذات تردد عاليقصيرة الموجة
مثلا : من 1 ميغا هرتز إلى 100 ميغا هرتز
أو من 1 ميغا هرتز إلى 50 ميغا هرتز

بحيث نستطيع التحكم بالتردد وطول الموجة

يمكن أن نصل إلى التردد المطلوب ما بين 1 ميغا و 20 ميغا هرتز​فإذا لم نصل إلى الهدف يمكن بفضل مساعدتك تعديل الدارة بتغيير قيمة مكثف أو ملف مثلا 

ولك جزيل الشكر​


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (30 مايو 2010)

هذا رابط
http://www.boondog.com/tutorials/rfTransmitter/rfTransmitter.htm
به دائرة مذبذب تستخدم كمرسل FM بشرح كامل بالصور لا تحتاج لترجمة النص فقط الغى الميكروفون من الدائرة و الملف مرسوم تفصيلا و التردد من 80 ميجا و حتى 100 ميجا و كذا صورة الدائرة بعد التنفيذ


----------



## محامي البحر (13 أكتوبر 2010)

*إلى الأخ الفاضل ماجد محمد عباس*

[ 
أريد مخطط دائرة مكبر تردد عالي 27 ميغا هرتز وذلك لتكبير الاشارة
ولك جزيل الشكر

لقد قمت بتنفيذ الدائرة fm واشتريت كافة العناصر ولكن لسبب ما لم تعمل ( أظن بسبب الملف) 

على كل حال يوجد لدينا مذبذب تردد عالي 27 ميغا هرتز من جهاز تحكم لعبة سيارة تحكم عن بعد 
ولكن يلزمنا مرحلة ثانية للتكبير


والآن بمعيتك أريد تكبير هذه الإشارة تكبير مرحلي (مرحلة ثانية)


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (13 أكتوبر 2010)

رجاء رفع الدائرة حتى يمكن معرفة لماذا لم تعمل


----------



## محامي البحر (19 أكتوبر 2010)

*إلى الأخ ماجد محمد عباس*

هل تقصد رفع صورة عنها وبقيمة العناصر أم ذالك المخطط 

وذلك لقلة خبرتي في أمور الرفع


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 أكتوبر 2010)

هذه دائرة مكبر تردد عالى
http://www.sm0vpo.com/tx/linear.htm


----------



## نهال 100 (22 فبراير 2011)

لو سمحتوا انا عاملة السميوليشن بتاع دائرة الرنين الكهربى على برنامج ال work bench
بس الخرج مش بيطلع وبيطلعلى الرسائل دى
starting gmin stepping
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
one successful gmin step
gmin step failed
starting source stepping
source stepping failed
dc operating point failed resimulating with uic
tran : ,time step too small, initial time point 
trouble with node 18


 *http://www.mediafire.com/?8u0syb6qptcp9kr
ودى الدايرة بتاعتى 
ممكن حد يساعدنى واو يبعتلى الدايرة بتاعة البشمهندس على عشان احاول اظبط بتاعتى ضرووووووووووووى جدا

*


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (22 فبراير 2011)

ليس لدى البرنامج رجاء وضع الصورة مصغرة للدائرة بامتداد gif أو png


----------



## bassam abu shaheen (2 مارس 2011)

ارجو شرح اليةعمل دارة الرنين اذا امكن ولكم كل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (2 مارس 2011)

bassam abu shaheen قال:


> ارجو شرح اليةعمل دارة الرنين اذا امكن ولكم كل الشكر


هنا شرح كامل
سلسلة مقالات كيف تصمم الدوائر الإلكترونية 
إن لم يكن بالسلسلة ففى الملفات المنقحة بامتداد PDF


----------

